# 2 Huge Issues (puppy too skinny? boyfriend doesn't like her?)



## britnbyrd (Nov 14, 2012)

1. My babygirl is 11mths now and is 55lbs and 22inches. She doesn't look skinny at all, eats twice a day but can't seem to pu on more weight. I've accepted that she won't get much taller but I want her to gain weight! Any suggestions fellw GSD lovers!?

2. My boyfriend hates her, and she doesn't like him. I can't seem to get them to come together and be happy. She is overly submissive to him and has been scared of him since DAY 1! My boyfriend picked her out the day we saw her and often reminds me how much he regrets it. We have had her since 6wks and she refuses to fully warm up to him. He tries all the time but can't seem to make any lasting or solid foundation with their relationship. We fight all the time about her, and it's straining the relationship. We have been together for 2yrs and have had Raisa for one. He even rehomed his Boxer because he has started to hate dogs. (which has caused even more issues) I won't give my girl up, so what on earth are my options? Any special training? Is there such a thing as dog therapy to resolve their issues? Lol I'm dying here! Why can't everybody just get along!?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about an answer to your first question, aside from comparing her to the size of her parents (likely her mother). If she looks and acts healthy, then she probably is. Why do you want to put more weight on her?

For your second question, how old are you? Honestly, if your bf has already gotten rid of his dog, then I don't see him changing his opinion for yours. And besides, why would your dog like your bf when she can already tell he doesn't like her? Dogs are very keen to our emotions. All I can suggest is to talk to a trainer and give your boyfriend the duty of working with her there and at home. Have him feed her. Have him train her. Have him play with her. You should probably take a backburner to all of this. You may even need couples counseling with your boyfriend. If you guys are fighting about a DOG simply because she is submissive to him there is obviously something else going on in your relationship. THAT should not be a fighting point. GSDs tend to choose one person as "theirs". Its obvious she has chosen you. I'm sure others can chime in here. Good luck.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure what to say about the boyfriend part but your girl's weight sounds fine for her height and age. When my girl was that age she was 25" and weighed 63 pounds. She's around 67 pounds now. As your girl matures and fills out she may put on another 5 pounds or so but her weight sounds fine right now.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

britnbyrd said:


> 1. My babygirl is 11mths now and is 55lbs and 22inches. She doesn't look skinny at all, eats twice a day but can't seem to pu on more weight. I've accepted that she won't get much taller but I want her to gain weight! Any suggestions fellw GSD lovers!?
> 
> 2. *My boyfriend hates her*, and she doesn't like him. I can't seem to get them to come together and be happy. She is overly submissive to him and has been scared of him since DAY 1! My boyfriend picked her out the day we saw her and often reminds me *how much he regrets it.* We have had her since 6wks and she refuses to fully warm up to him. He tries all the time but can't seem to make any lasting or solid foundation with their relationship. We fight all the time about her, and it's straining the relationship. We have been together for 2yrs and have had Raisa for one. He even rehomed his Boxer because (which has caused even more issues) *I won't give my girl up, so what on earth are my options? *Any special training? Is there such a thing as dog therapy to resolve their issues? Lol I'm dying here! Why can't everybody just get along!?


My baby girl is 10 & 1/2 months old and weighs in at 58 lbs...she's long and lean. As long as Raisa is healthy, I wouldn't worry about her weight.
They will start to fill out as they mature more. 

As for the boyfriend...well, I personally couldn't and WOULDN'T deal with that/ him. 
From what you are saying, the dog isn't going to respect him. 
She fears him and senses his dislike for her. Not good. 
I'm not sure you can fix the relationship with them. (Dogs are smarter than you think.)

IMO, I think I would re-examine what choices you have. 

This would be easy for me...Dump the boyfriend, keep the dog.
Sorry, JMO.

 Kat


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

When Minka was young (under a 1.5 years) I fed her a lot of food and she was skinny. However, she was also very active. Now that she is 2.5 years she has filled out and is a nice, muscular girl. She still eats a lot but is still active. So I would not worry too much about a puppy's weight as they are growing as long as there are no other health issues. FYI: I worry more about an overweight puppy.

I have to agree with KatsMuse, I would not tolerate anybody in my life that didn't like my animals or my kids (OK I don't have kids but if I did). Nope no way.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JanaeUlva said:


> I would not worry too much about a puppy's weight as they are growing as long as there are no other health issues. FYI: I worry more about an overweight puppy.
> 
> I have to agree with KatsMuse, I would not tolerate anybody in my life that didn't like my animals or my kids (OK I don't have kids but if I did). Nope no way.


^^^ This^^^


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Keep the dog
2. Boot the guy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Why exactly does he hate her? I don't really get what's going on.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Is your boyfriend jealous of the time you spend with Raisa? My husband got into a snit when I brought Raina home. He was and still is a little jealous of her and the time I spent with her. Basically I have always told him, don't ever ask me to choose between my dog and you because you won't like the results. In my opinion, your boyfriend needs to grow up. If not, maybe dump the boyfriend and keep the dog.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm confused as to why the two of you got the dog if he doesn't like dogs. You said he even helped you pick her out which is strange for someone who didn't want her. I'm not sure what kind of advice to give. You said you refuse to get rid of her but having her grow up in an environment where she's hated is sad and unfair. I don't want to tell you to dump your BF either since you've been together for 2 years. Have you tried having a talk with him about it and how serious it is to you? I'm a dog person and I have to have a dog in my life so for me, I don't think I would stay with someone who couldn't handle that because my life would feel incomplete.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KatsMuse said:


> This would be easy for me...Dump the boyfriend, keep the dog.
> Sorry, JMO.
> 
> Kat


I have to say, how people treat animals is definitely a personality trait. Though I wouldn't have to go out with someone as nuts about pets as I am, they would have to at least enjoy being around them. I don't care if I have to do all the work and training but they have to at least appreciate the love from a pet.

Fact is, your boyfriend is being COMPLETELY honest with what's going on and clearly not going to change. So I give him credit for that.

Now it's up to you, really. Decide a boyfriend with this attitude to dogs is the one for you (which is fine). But then I would say you need to not have dogs in your home. It's not fair to THE DOG at this point. GSD's are extremely sensative and I'm sure the reason she acts towards him the way she does is what she's mirroring from him. He doesn't like her, period. 

*Can you contact the breeder per the puppy contract and have them take the dog back?* That way your boyfriend will be happy, you no longer have to worry about your dog, and your dog will be found a happy home where everyone loves her.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Send the BF back to his breeder....

It bothers me that your BF got rid of his dog because he suddenly didnt like dogs anymore. I think that speaks to his character and lack of commitment. The situation you described just gives me a bad vibe and it would even if I wasnt a dog lover. Think about what your future might look like with this guy. 

Good luck.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm confued on the timeline.


When did the boyfriend give up his boxer?


I'd say take a long hard realisitc look at the boyfriend. He picked the puppy, now doesn't like her. He gave up his dog (not sure when) because he changed his mind. See where I'm gong.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

As far as size, my 2 year old female is 23" tall and 56lbs. She is on the smaller side. I love it though. She is fast, active, and loves to play. She also sits on my lap comfortably unlike my oaf of a 6 month old male.  He is already bigger. Your girl may get a bit taller and may gain a few more pounds, but if she doesn't I wouldn't worry.

Now, as far as the boyfriend, I don't like how you explained that. Like the others said, the lack of commitment he shows is kinda scary. On top of that, he treat dogs this way because he all of a sudden stops liking them? What happens if you have kids and he just gets bored with them? What happens to you when he just doesn't like you anymore?

When I married my husband, I told him the dog was here before him and I have no issue with the dog being here after him. He understood and respected that.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> He even rehomed his Boxer because he has started to hate dogs. (which has caused even more issues)


I could never live with a man who hated dogs.
Never.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

After 20 years, my husband and I still don't always see eye to eye on critter issues, they are basically all mine, he does love them but thats about the extent of it. 
The fact that your boyfriend was able to rehome, give up or what ever you want to call it with his dog, leaves the question what about commitment? Would he give up on you so easily?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We started rescuing 10yrs. ago and my husband has been completely on board with it. We're a team, and it works. 
I just can't see how people could "hate" other living things, _especially_ innocent animals


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly, you aren't going to be able to change your boyfriends mind unless he is willing to work with you and the dog. My boyfriend and I went through a rough patch where I had a lot of resentment towards our girl Sasha because she was picking on our other dogs and just all around being a bully in the house. BUT... I'm not the kind of person to just willy-nilly give up a dog unless it's in the best interest of the dog so we explored rehoming her (for her sake, not for my sake) while I worked my butt off to bond with Sasha and work to resolve her issues. Beucase I was willing to put in all this work, Sasha is now truly MY dog much to my boyfriends dismay  Her behavior has gotten much better and I truly believe it's because she is super sensitive to my emotions and knew I didn't like her. 

So long story short, unless your bf is ready and willing to work with your girl you aren't going to be able to make things better.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a story for you that I think may help with your decision:

When I was young and single, I had a magnificent rescued dobie mix who was my best friend. Any time she met a new human friend of mine, she had a way of telling me very clearly what she thought of them -- most of my friends she loved. I vividly remember one occasion when she told me in clear terms she strongly dislike a couple who was over socializing (growling and barking at them in a way that was very uncharacteristic of this dog) -- I later learned they were unsavory characters I didn't want to know. *Her instincts were *_*spot on.*

_I learned to trust her after that. She did the same thing with guys I dated. She never had as strong a *positive *reaction to any man she met that was quite as overwhelming as the way she greeted the man who became my husband -- she _knew _from the second he walked in the door to pick me up for our first date that he was going to be her papa, and she couldn't wait for _him_ to know it. It's like she recognized him from another life. She was right about him too! :wub:

Mr. Magwart was then not a dog person as a young man, and he at first thought she was sweet but weird. I knew how right she was about him one Saturday a few months later when he stayed with her when I went to run errands and I found them sacked out napping happily together on the couch (with my dog lying on top of him). She taught him to be a dog person, and once he fell for her, he's been the doggiest-of-dog people. He *loves* dogs now -- and it's all thanks to that little dobie mix who brought out an inner animal-lover he didn't know he had.

The point of all this is to suggest that perhaps you might consider *trusting your dog.* If she's *afraid* of this guy, ask yourself what she's picking up that you might be missing.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Dogs have excellent instincts....I'd listen to your dog!!

My husband is great with the dogs, thank doG!! He grew up in a family where you only had one dog at a time....It took a little while to get him to understand that it's good to have multiple dogs, but he soon grew to like having a small pack here  Dave is one of those people who likes dogs, and dogs like him. In fact he's become sort of a temperament test, the few times a dog hasn't liked Dave it has turned out to be a dog that isn't quite right in the head.


----------



## britnbyrd (Nov 14, 2012)

*Thanks everyone!*

I just joined this forum yesterday and love the fast responses. I sincerely appreciate all of the caring responses. This has unfortunately been a very difficult part of my life. I am 24 and have decided to move out for the time being. Giving my man and my babygirl some serious space. She is such a sweetheart, and everyone loves her but him. Maybe after my new lease is up we can see where they stand with each other again. I'm always getting told I'm choosing her over him and that's not a fair statement. He was around first, so I just think maybe with some space and a little more training we can resolve this issue. We have tried the "let him do everything" trick and it could never stick for long. Thanks for the advice everyone. It may seem a little silly to some of you, but it seems RIDICULOUS to me lol. I want a drama free house! 

As for her weight, she is definitely on the smaller size. Truth be told I originally wanted the bigger shepherds, but she is petite like me and I love her! I'm feeding her Nutro Ultra for larger breed puppies, so I do believe this is just how God wanted her to be! I had been worried only because every German Shepherd I know is bigger than her. Thanks so much again for the replies, I love this forum!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I got an application not too long ago (we have rescued dogs) from a young man who put his dog at a shelter or gave it away, due his girlfriend's request.

Guess what? They aren't together anymore (surprise!!) and he missed his dog and wanted to adopt another.

I told him he should have been more careful...we don't adopt dogs to people who give up their furry friends so easily.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I got an application not too long ago (we have rescued dogs) from a young man who put his dog at a shelter or gave it away, due his girlfriend's request.
> 
> Guess what? They aren't together anymore (surprise!!) and he missed his dog and wanted to adopt another.
> 
> I told him he should have been more careful...we don't adopt dogs to people who give up their furry friends so easily.


:thumbup:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You sound like a strong woman, cudos to you for not giving up your dog. As the saying goes "if you love something set it free, if it comes back to you it's yours, if it doesn't it never was". So you will see where the boyfriend really stands.
It should never be about choosing, sad when it seems to happen. When I met my husband I had a horse. I told him if you ever make me choose between you and my horse, sorry buddy you loose. 20 years later he still brings it up!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Doc said:


> 1. Keep the dog
> 2. Boot the guy


:thumbup:

Does he have any severe allergies or health issues related to your dog? Has your dog ever aggressed or caused him serious harm? If not, he has no case. I don't tolerate my SO giving me ludicrous ultimatums - doesn't fly in my book. If he is already kicking a fuss over something that he KNOWS is a very important and integral part of your life, makes me wonder...what else will he come up with later? 

Believe me...been there, done that. My dogs are still here, minus the SO, and I am much happier for it!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Send the BF back to his breeder....


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would be a little cautious about listening to the dog or advising people to trust their dogs (if you don't actually know the dog). I had a dog that had a wacky temperament. She was never mistreated or neglected, in fact lived a very good life and had a high level of training, plenty of exercise, etc. But this dog loved some people and was terrified of others. By terrified I mean she would hide, cower, shake, even poop. No one *ever* mistreated this dog. She was terrified of my husband and he never even spoke to her, would just move very slow around her and be sure to drop treats when he was near her. My husband is like a big teddy bear, everyone who knows him loves him. He would never, ever mistreat a dog or anything or anyone. If I'd trusted my dog I would have been just plain wrong. If a dog has a weak temperament then you have to take that into account. I trust Nikon's judgments about people but he has a stable temperament. A dog that lacks confidence and is skittish around certain people for no reason, I'm not going to trust their judgment about people I already know.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Jag said:


> :rofl: :thumbup:


 send the BF back the breeder? 

LMAO ... love it 

no other advice to add - you've heard it all!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

britnbyrd said:


> 1. My babygirl is 11mths now and is 55lbs and 22inches. She doesn't look skinny at all, eats twice a day but can't seem to pu on more weight. I've accepted that she won't get much taller but I want her to gain weight! Any suggestions fellw GSD lovers!?
> 
> 2. My boyfriend hates her, and she doesn't like him. I can't seem to get them to come together and be happy. She is overly submissive to him and has been scared of him since DAY 1! My boyfriend picked her out the day we saw her and often reminds me how much he regrets it. We have had her since 6wks and she refuses to fully warm up to him. He tries all the time but can't seem to make any lasting or solid foundation with their relationship. We fight all the time about her, and it's straining the relationship. We have been together for 2yrs and have had Raisa for one. He even rehomed his Boxer because he has started to hate dogs. (which has caused even more issues) I won't give my girl up, so what on earth are my options? Any special training? Is there such a thing as dog therapy to resolve their issues? Lol I'm dying here! Why can't everybody just get along!?



the pup is fine, get rid of the boyfriend


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I wouldn't say the dog has no reason to be skittish. The BF has made it clear he strongly dislikes the dog. Dogs can feel that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If my partner would not accept my dog, my feelings for him would immediately go down the drain. When I met my hubby I had a dog and he genuinely liked him from the very start, which was attractive to me. The dog also loved him and he (dog) was not a social butterfly. Dogs know....so take your cues from your dog. She may be small but her instincts are huge.
Don't look back, just take your dog and keep walking.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I would be a little cautious about listening to the dog or advising people to trust their dogs (if you don't actually know the dog).


:thumbup:
Dogs don't always have the best judgement. 
The reason they do "temperament tests" (which I'm sure some of your own dogs would fail) such as people with canes, people with umbrellas, etc., is that some dogs have never seen these things.
Our last GSD was good with everyone, all the time. Until he saw my Grandpa (who is a good person and a dog lover himself) with his cane, walking stooped over. He'd never seen a "three legged person" before. 
That's just really how dogs are.
For another example, the other day someone posted their dog is terrified of their ceiling fan. Are you going to get rid of the ceiling fan because it "must have bad intentions"? 

THAT said - I agree that since the OPs bf isn't enamored of the dog and in fact dislikes strongly or even "hates" her, that she is right to not like him, either...as jagg said, dogs can sense it.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I learned to trust her after that. She did the same thing with guys I dated. She never had as strong a *positive *reaction to any man she met that was quite as overwhelming as the way she greeted the man who became my husband -- she _knew _from the second he walked in the door to pick me up for our first date that he was going to be her papa, and she couldn't wait for _him_ to know it. It's like she recognized him from another life. She was right about him too! :wub:


This is exactly what happened to someone I know! Her husband is the only guy her dog ever liked from the get-go. She knew right from day 1 that he was a keeper!

To the OP, I guess it depends on you and how much you love animals. I have to have them in my life. That would be a total deal breaker for me, and I would not hesitate to tell a guy to hit the bricks if he ever asked me to get rid of my dog.

But that's just me.

Honestly, your boyfriend comes across as uncaring and controlling. Big red flags for me.

Good luck with this decision.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> Dogs don't always have the best judgement.
> 
> THAT said - I agree that since the OPs bf isn't enamored of the dog and in fact dislikes strongly or even "hates" her, that she is right to not like him, either...as jagg said, dogs can sense it.


I agree, I'm just not going to blame the BF because I don't know him and he's not here to share his side. Maybe his frustration with the dog (albeit unfair) stems from how the dog has always approached him? That's how it was with my husband. It wasn't that he hated my dog - totally not true, he's probably more of a dog lover in general than I am! - but my dog acted terrified of him for years, for absolutely no reason. That was frustrating for him, even though it's not the dog's fault either.

Anyway, I think the OP has done the right thing. Take some space and sort this out.


----------



## britnbyrd (Nov 14, 2012)

*About her attitude*

She has bitten him twice. Nothing severe but enough to have my boyfriend not even want her out when he is home from work. She doesn't listen to him AT ALL. Ignores him completely. If he asks her to do something sometimes she run to her cage or tries to come sit by me instead. This is all so stressful. It's caused so many issues. Half of the time when she does listen she approaches it with caution and does it as slow as she can.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say her pensive nature likely came from leaving the breeder two weeks early.

The control issue your bf has is what is frightening...does he mishandle her?

I was with a guy when I got Gator (he was a yr. old), G bonded with me and not him...not in a bad way w/him, G just followed me everywhere and he couldn't coax him from waiting at the bathroo door for me...so he naturally lost interest in him (flippen male ego's) and wouldn't help pay expences, walk him etc. So in one of my rants about his uselessness (dog wasn't theonly issue), he piped off "well - get rid of him"...so I got rid of the BF instead. 

Gator and I have been living together happily for 7 years...the trade off was G makes me smile every single day!!!...too many times a day to count....there was never a single person, job, comedy show or other that could ever do that

In fact it's our anniversary tomorrow


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

britnbyrd said:


> She has bitten him twice. Nothing severe but enough to have my boyfriend not even want her out when he is home from work. She doesn't listen to him AT ALL. Ignores him completely. If he asks her to do something sometimes she run to her cage or tries to come sit by me instead. This is all so stressful. It's caused so many issues. Half of the time when she does listen she approaches it with caution and does it as slow as she can.



I hate to say this, but listen to what your dog is trying to tell you, BF`s and GF`s come and go,


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

britnbyrd said:


> 2. My boyfriend hates her, and she doesn't like him. I can't seem to get them to come together and be happy. She is overly submissive to him and has been scared of him since DAY 1! My boyfriend picked her out the day we saw her and often reminds me how much he regrets it. We have had her since 6wks and she refuses to fully warm up to him. He tries all the time but can't seem to make any lasting or solid foundation with their relationship. We fight all the time about her, and it's straining the relationship. We have been together for 2yrs and have had Raisa for one. He even rehomed his Boxer because he has started to hate dogs. (which has caused even more issues) I won't give my girl up, so what on earth are my options? Any special training? Is there such a thing as dog therapy to resolve their issues? Lol I'm dying here! Why can't everybody just get along!?


 
You can't really train boyfriends *I say cut him loose*? 
Seriously? I would NEVER get serious with someone who does not love dogs as much as I do. That feeling will never go away and if you settle for a "Dog Hater" then you'll only feel resentful toward him.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is an easy one: lose the boyfriend.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

*Does your pup act like this towards anyone other than your BF? *


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

PatchonGSD said:


> Send the BF back to his breeder....


:rofl: This^^^^^^


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I'm not so sure why he doesn't like the dog, you should probably explain it more. I know when I brought Draven home, he goes to bed in our bedroom while my wife and I have our time. 

And while I love my dog, my family comes first (Within reason) while I often tease my wife about my Cat (Which I've had for 12 years, we've been Married for 10) that he was here before my wife, and if she keeps it up he'll be here after her... my wife comes first. 

Really the only thing that trumps the wife is the kids. Love Draven he's the apple of my eye I pour hours and hours a week training him, walking him, playing with him, holding his bones to chew, belly scratches, throwing the ball etc.

But in the end I wouldn't break up my family for the dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Some very good responses here and some light hearted ones as well. 

It does seem as if the BF has some issues with your pup. Maybe he is jealous of the time your dog takes you away from him -who knows? He may have picked her put and gone along with it but he may never have really wanted her. Again- who knows but him? I think it wise of you to take a breather from this relationship and see how things pan out. Your pup may be suffering in this relationship and the stress level is not good for her either. 

If she came home at 6 weeks it sounds as if she came from a byb or some other less than reputable breeder. Unless there are extenuating circumstances, breeders keep pups til at least 7.5 to 8 weeks. The time between 6 and 8 weeks is crucial to a pup's social development. Some pups are socially stunted by this, some not. I do not know about your girl but despite the BF's attitude toward her, I do not like that she has put her teeth on him to bite. Does not bode well. 

If you and BF do not reconcile and your pup stays with you, consider carefully in the next relationship. 

I was a single mom for about 8 years. My son wanted a German Shepherd. We ended up getting a second one when the first was 18 months old. I met my current husband and he was terrified of the dogs. I made him feed them. When we started to get a little serious he got the speech. I am a package, you get me, you get the little boy, 2 dogs and a cat. Take it or leave it. He stayed and we will celebrate 20 years in January. Several GSD's later and he loves them as much as I. 

My little boy is almost 29 now. His biological father hates animals and we would never been allowed to have a dog. I was raised with them and always wanted one as an adult. That was not the reason for the divorce but I think in the long run we were way better off.

So this may be a painful thing now but sometimes we need surgery to make us better. 

Look into training for your pup if you have not done so already. 11 months and it is time for adult food now too. Her weight and height sound fine for her age.

Good luck and hugs to you!


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

This reminds me some what of the relationship with my ex gf. I love dogs and so does she, but I am SCARRED of pitbulls. I was bitten once by them and ever since then I grew a phobia when it came to that type of breed. So my ex gf knew this and went one day to the shelter and fell in love with a pitbull puppy and adopted him. I was not to thrilled but I decided to give it a shot and maybe once and for all get over that dumb fear I had. Needless to say I wasn't able too. So I was stuck in a hard place. She became attached to "buddy" and I wasn't able to get along with him. We started arguing about it and I realized I was being selfish. I wasn't going to make her choose him or me. Therefor, we agreed on calling it off before it got to the point of us hating each. I am glad we did that. We became good friends and moved on with out lives. Buddy has become a huge part of her life and I am enjoying mine with my GSD Schatzi and Alaskan Malamute Cudi. She still stops by the house once in a while to say hi and play around with my dogs.  

I guess what I am trying to say here is that your bf either has to accept the fact that your dog will be part of your life no matter what and if he is not willing too then it should be called off. Best of Luck


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Here's a story for you that I think may help with your decision:
> 
> When I was young and single, I had a magnificent rescued dobie mix who was my best friend. Any time she met a new human friend of mine, she had a way of telling me very clearly what she thought of them -- most of my friends she loved. I vividly remember one occasion when she told me in clear terms she strongly dislike a couple who was over socializing (growling and barking at them in a way that was very uncharacteristic of this dog) -- I later learned they were unsavory characters I didn't want to know. *Her instincts were *_*spot on.*_
> 
> ...


Your story melts my heart


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

britnbyrd said:


> 1. My babygirl is 11mths now and is 55lbs and 22inches. She doesn't look skinny at all, eats twice a day but can't seem to pu on more weight. I've accepted that she won't get much taller but I want her to gain weight! Any suggestions fellw GSD lovers!?
> 
> 2. My boyfriend hates her, and she doesn't like him. I can't seem to get them to come together and be happy. She is overly submissive to him and has been scared of him since DAY 1! My boyfriend picked her out the day we saw her and often reminds me how much he regrets it. We have had her since 6wks and she refuses to fully warm up to him. He tries all the time but can't seem to make any lasting or solid foundation with their relationship. We fight all the time about her, and it's straining the relationship. We have been together for 2yrs and have had Raisa for one. He even rehomed his Boxer because he has started to hate dogs. (which has caused even more issues) I won't give my girl up, so what on earth are my options? Any special training? Is there such a thing as dog therapy to resolve their issues? Lol I'm dying here! Why can't everybody just get along!?


He gave up his own dog its a hard thing to do... that means he feels strong about his hatred towards dogs, not necesserely YOUR dog. You made yourself clear that you wont give up your dog. I think when two people feel so strongly about something they can't agree on the best thing to is separate. I don't know why your dog hates him I mean she knew him form when she was a baby, maybe he abuses her when you are not there. Get away from that guy, find a man who will love you and your dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about your dogs height and weight. some
GSD's are smaller. 

you said your boyfriend tries all of the time to establish
a relatioship with your dog. your dog probably can sense
his dislike for her. i've had GF's in the past that i didn't
like their dogs. i didn't force myself on their dogs. i would
feed them if necessary and treat them but i didn't give
them commands or try to cuddle with them or pet
them. i gave the dogs a lot of space and everything was fine.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Listen to your dog... she's afraid of him for a reason. Ditch the bf


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lennoxbradley88 said:


> This reminds me some what of the relationship with my ex gf. I love dogs and so does she, but I am SCARRED of pitbulls. I was bitten once by them and ever since then I grew a phobia when it came to that type of breed. So my ex gf knew this and went one day to the shelter and fell in love with a pitbull puppy and adopted him. I was not to thrilled but I decided to give it a shot and maybe once and for all get over that dumb fear I had. Needless to say I wasn't able too. So I was stuck in a hard place. She became attached to "buddy" and I wasn't able to get along with him. We started arguing about it and I realized I was being selfish. I wasn't going to make her choose him or me. Therefor, we agreed on calling it off before it got to the point of us hating each. I am glad we did that. We became good friends and moved on with out lives. Buddy has become a huge part of her life and I am enjoying mine with my GSD Schatzi and Alaskan Malamute Cudi. She still stops by the house once in a while to say hi and play around with my dogs.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say here is that your bf either has to accept the fact that your dog will be part of your life no matter what and if he is not willing too then it should be called off. Best of Luck


What a great story and good for you for being responsible and seeing how it was going. 

:thumbup:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I hate to be so bold but dogs are an amazing judge of character. My gsd king(rip) hated one of my exs. Should have listened and not wasted that time with him. She is telling you something. Cause when I met graham king loved him. Believe me. Your best interest is always most important to the dog. 
Listen to her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

